
Making social media actually SOCIAL.  My new app 'With'.  Need your feedback - WithDom
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;apple.co&#x2F;1SdYMhV<p>We just launched our app &quot;With: Be With Your Friends&quot; in an effort to make social media truly social.  With is about telling the world who you&#x27;re with - right now, in the moment.  Physically tap your phones to make a group, check your friends&#x27; profile to see who they&#x27;ve met, and invite friends to come join.  I&#x27;m looking for all the feedback I can get, and would love for to check it out and send me your thoughts.  Thanks!
======
dkons
A lot of people in japan are interested but they cant download it from the app
store I think they need to have an account with US app store ... Anyway that
can be fixed?

~~~
WithDom
Localization coming soon!

------
skyyler
How do I convince my friends to use this app for events rather than Facebook?

~~~
WithDom
With isn't about setting up an event or planning something in the future, it's
about creating a live group of your event while it's happening. Anyone there
can tap in, post photos, invite their friends, or just put their phones back
in their pockets and be social. If the group gets enough 'hype' it will be
right at the top of the 'explore page,' essentially making it world famous.
After a certain amount of time, the group will disappear. After the event, you
can go back to your profile and see that group, who was there, and what went
on. Thanks for the question!

------
griffinmacias
Very interesting, the app works great!

~~~
WithDom
Thanks!!

